
Re-affirming Long-Term Support for Java in Amazon Linux - pritambarhate
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/re-affirming-long-term-support-for-java-in-amazon-linux/
======
jarym
No real surprise - a lot of Java underpins AWS and a lot of enterprise
customers that Amazon covet are Java shops.

Keeping everyone happy for the sake of profit and market share.

Only loser is Oracle who were a loser before so no change for them.

~~~
hunta2097
With so much hate for Oracle, how long before they crash?

It's not like the hate for Apple, Microsoft or Google (which have enclaves of
distrust) - in my experience Oracle seems _universally_ hated.

~~~
bayindirh
We've bought some of their high end ZFS boxes. While I cannot comment for the
hardware and experience (I temporarily left the team after we bought the HW),
during the buying process I gained some valuable insight about them.

It looks like, unlike Apple, Microsoft or Google they are motivated solely by
the money. Not the monopoly, not the domination, not the technology, just the
money.

If they can earn the same amount of money, without doing anything, they will
happily do that. Yes, they have very good technologies, but they are just
built for the money.

Every corporation is in for the money, but money is generally a byproduct of
good services and technologies, however it's backwards for Oracle. Services,
products, and technologies are a byproduct of money. Money is not needed for
products. Products are needed for money.

This is _why_ Oracle is used also as an acronym for Larry Ellison's character
and material wealth.

~~~
manishsharan
While that is true, I am under the impresssion OpenJDK project is mostly
Oracle developers

~~~
pron
That is correct. Oracle funds ~90% of OpenJDK development, and will continue
to contribute most of the security patches (just not backport them).

------
InTheArena
It’s good that Amazon (As well as IBM and Redhat which are supporting OpenJDK,
and Microsoft which made a deal with Azul) are supporting Java...

However, the writing is on the wall. Oracle is desperately trying to monetize
Java, and they will be successful for a little bit, this also dilutes their
control of the ecosystem. That can lead to fragmentation. It also changes the
equation about what kind of adoption corporations will be willing to do with
java, and not have a lawyer worry about a per-vCPU licensing term.

We’ve started discussions about a long slow gradual transition from Java. I’m
very very sure we are not the only one.

------
bradleyjg
This is good news. Red Hat and IBM had already made similar announcements, but
now that’s one company rather than two. Since we are talking about long term
maintenance here, this is definitely a more the merrier situation.

------
chvid
This is great. Seeming that Oracle's policy changes have caused other big
player to step in and support Java in a convincing manner. I am not sure if
that was Oracle's intent given the company's reputation but I think it
actually might be ...

------
pritambarhate
>> We are collaborating and contributing in the OpenJDK community to provide
our customers with a free long-term supported Java runtime.

So hopefully other distros will also be able to support OpenJDK8 for a few
years to come.

------
stunt
All of these comments are not necessarily fair about Oracle.

They are moving faster in the last 2-3 years.

~~~
topspin
They are also creating uncertainty. That AWS felt this announcement was
necessary is evidence of that. Whatever goodwill Oracle may have created
recently is paying off a vast deficit. They don't get the benefit of the
doubt.

------
setquk
Microsoft .Net team take note.

~~~
teget
Classic .net deployments are regarded as system components, they will receive
security updates as long as the supporting OS is supported(that's at least the
sales pitch we received) So 4.6 on Windows 10 will be supported at least till
14th October 2025 and 4.7 on Windows 10 at least until 13th October 2026 (if
you are willing to pay Microsoft for that)

~~~
sgift
> (if you are willing to pay Microsoft for that)

So ... same as with Oracle. The "if you are willing to pay" part is what
people are crying about.

~~~
BjorksEgo
This amazon release specifically says that amazon will only support up to
2023, what makes you think they won't do the same?

~~~
sokoloff
The Amazon release promises support out to that date.

There's fairly good business reason to think that, if OpenJDK continues to be
popular and relevant (as I expect it will be), that Amazon will continue to
extend that date, keeping it _roughly_ four to five years in the future each
time. They're giving confidence in the long-term support of Java on their
platform, not making an indefinite promise about the future.

~~~
setquk
Also to note James Gosling works at Amazon since May '17\. They clearly have a
vested interest in Java.

